# 2012 please post your brake/transmission issues..



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Gurus, 

I just bought 2012 Routan. I am wondering whether any 2012 owners have any issues with brakes and transmission. If you did, what have you done to fix/replace? How did you approach the dealer? Thank you all!!


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

vwroutan1 said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> I just bought 2012 Routan. I am wondering whether any 2012 owners have any issues with brakes and transmission. If you did, what have you done to fix/replace? How did you approach the dealer? Thank you all!!


So far 102 viewers visited this thread and nobody commented anything on this. Does it mean that 2012 has no transmission/brake issues?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge the Routan is still wearing the same brakes, so in time problems will arise. I think a lot has to do with your location, hilly etc... As far as the Trans, the econ mode gets the most complaints. Just do a search for it. The issue with the brakes is warpage, the brake warranty was extended for the earlier vans so if assume the 12's will get it to. I knew about the warpage before we bought our 2010, it didn't stop me or sway me from our purchase. I still love our Routan. www.chryslerminivan.net will get you more info.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I thought the 12's got the larger calipers? I could be wrong.

Almost 20,000 miles on mine and brake are perfect.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> I thought the 12's got the larger calipers? I could be wrong.
> 
> Almost 20,000 miles on mine and brake are perfect.


If your rolling a Chrysler Town and Country, with the HD brake package, but not on the Rout. I think they got a different caliper design for the rear in 2011, possibly the fronts too, but I can't remember.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

2011 dodge caravan: 55,000 Kms or 34,000 Mi. 
Maybe 1/2 is highway driving.

Still on original brake pads & rotors, just inspected, lots of material left, no vibrations, nor any problems with van at all. :thumbup:


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

I will be monitoring this on our 2012. I have not read much on the issue since the 2011's came along. hopefully it was just the earlier models that caused a lot of owners the heartache. It has been my experiience that not every newer model year is immune.

KC.


----------

